# bunnies aren't tough enough for sports fans!!!



## timetowaste (Dec 17, 2007)

no more scunny bunny for these REAL MEN....

http://icwales.icnetwork.co.uk/foot...ans-not-seeing-the-bunny-side-91466-20260243/

Scunthorpe fans not seeing the Bunny side Dec 17 2007 by Ian Carbis, South Wales Echo 
IT seems mascot Scunny Bunny is taking the rap for Scunthorpeâs slide down the Coca-Cola Championship table.
Saturdayâs 3-2 defeat at Ipswich has left Nigel Adkinsâ side in 19th place and fans believe they should stop being warm and fluffy like their mascot.
Instead, they want Scunny Bunny to be replaced by the much-tougher Iron the Lion.
One supporter said: âSome people think having a rabbit as a mascot gives off the wrong message in terms of the side being a soft touch.â


----------

